# marzocchi DJ 2 on a Cannondale mt800 tandem



## jmf (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a fully ridgid cannondale mt800 tandem and was wondering if a Marzocchi dirt jumper fork would is a suitable suspension fork. I ride with my wife and daughter, mostly fire roads and yes we've been know to ride to the coffee shop or farmers market. Our Combined weight is about 270. No aggresive riding but I would still like to have something to the edge off the ruts. Any help would be greatly appreciated

thanks
Jim


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Marzocchi does rate the DJ series for tandem use. A QR axle will allow some flex since the fork will be heavily loaded, so a thru-axle setup is beter. You'll have to change to a disc brake up front as the DJ's don't come with V-brake bosses. 
If you're not doing anything agressive, then with your team weight, you should be okay. If you start doing more aggressive riding, as has been known to happen to tandem folks, you're probably going to want a stiffer fork.
Thanks


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a non-tandem recommended fork on the front of my Specialized Deja Tu, we ride it hard and have had no problems. It's a White Brothers DCS90 triple clamp with 90mm and Qr front hub, I installed the heaviest springs, no disk just a set of Avid Arch Rivals and Salsa booster.

It 'should' be fine for your application, just know when to slow down


----------



## jmf (Jan 9, 2006)

*thanks for the help*

Unless there is something inherently risky with a dirtjumper or It throughs the handling off, I guess I'll look around for an 80 mm dirt jumper, steal stearing tube and quick release hubs. I'm currently running the wheel set from an 05 enduro with avid juicy disc brakes. Not exactly tandem rated in any way but It seems to work for fireroads and trips to the farmers market. If I get lucky and my daugher gets into some more demanding stuff, I'll be able to justify the money for a tandem rated fork. In the mean time, we'll enjoy what we got.

thanks again.

Jim


----------

